# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Meanings of my poetry

## Aneas

As I stated before I am going to provide a blurb about the influence and meaning of my poems.  I will go down the line in the order that I posted the poems.

----------


## Aneas

*QUEST*

At age 15 I had a "nervous breakdown" which was brought on by a combination of years of physical and mental abuse.  At the time of this incident I was heavily into alcohol and valiums.  I attempted suicide and was committed to an institution.  I was there for 33 days.  In my first week spent there I wrote Quest.  This is the most prolific of my poems in that summed up then, as it does now, my hardship of trying to fit into a "normal" society because I dwell in one of an esoteric structure and thought process.

*The Captain*

This poem was written to express my constant studying of religions and shamanic philosophies.  It also expressed my disdain for most organized religions.

----------

